# Iowa Deer - WOW!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just got this email, evidentally... they filled their 14 buck tags in 3 days in 1 SQUARE MILE. Amazing.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I would love to see them strung up on a meat pole.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is amazing! They all appear to be quality bucks!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

wow. most of those look like deer i'd shoot. i might have to start hunting in iowa.

:sniper:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

WOW!!!!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

or attempt to shoot at i guess. :lol:


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

This is not as uncomon as you guys might think. You have to understand that there are areas that hold upwards of 40 deer per sq mi, in IA,MN, and Wi. The terain is way different that what you guys have out there. Heck you barely have any trees!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:bowdown: Wow that would be lots of fun.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Those deer were shot in North Eastern Iowa. They were shot about 75 miles North of where I live. Backwater's right it is way different here then it is out there where ya'll are. We could see 4/5 bucks like that all runnin' together here. We don't get to gun hunt until after the rut is done, and they're back in thier bachelor groups. It's some thing else to have a couple hogs like that come bustin' out right in front of ya at the same time. All of these guys have hunted together for about the last 15 years and know exactly what the other one is gonna do. That really helps when your after the biggin's. Ya'll have fun droolin' over real deer now. :lol:


----------



## sandbar25 (Dec 28, 2004)

Shh don't let them know about our deer


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Ya your right sandbar25. I meant to tell ya'll that those deer were actually killed in Nebraska, down by the old stump row. We ain't gots no deers like that over here in Iowa.  :toofunny:


----------



## sandbar25 (Dec 28, 2004)

I would be happy though to extend a warm welcome to any Nodak hunters after the wonderful times I've had up there. Thanks to Chris also for a wonderful site. :beer:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

looks like i'll be packin up and heading to Iowa.....haha i wish


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Iowa or Nebraska? someone mentioned Nebraska. hmm..... :-?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice picture. Just a little jealous!!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

My question would be how are they going to do next year? Most of those deer were big, but a few would have been really nice in a year or two.. It looks like a great year and I am jelous. Just curious how they will end up doing next year. What do you guys think?
Bandhunter


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

BandHunter said:


> My question would be how are they going to do next year? Most of those deer were big, but a few would have been really nice in a year or two.. It looks like a great year and I am jelous. Just curious how they will end up doing next year. What do you guys think?
> Bandhunter


Just by looking at the deer they have on that trailer I would be willing to bet that they are part of a quality deer management area. In some areas land owners agree that they will not take bucks if the antlers do not extent beyond the ears or are above 8 points. If they let the basket 6 pointers and forks go they will have quality deer next year. Don't get me wrong they must of had a banner year that will not be repeated, but to answer your question yes there are probably some big deer that got away and the smaller bucks that got passed on will be at that caliber next year.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

those are some good looking deer!!


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

That would be a blast. See what quality deer management and letting the little guys go does. I wish we could do that here in Minnesota.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

They say that we, Iowan's, are doing a better job of deer management on our own, as hunters, than the states that make it law. That is the main reason that Iowa hasn't implemented a buck restriction. I know that a lot of hunters are shootin' does instead of the little brush racks.


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

I wish more would do that up here. We have been working at around my home area but there are to many guys stuck in the old way and still live by the term "brown is down". I agree with you, we do better conservation as far as herd management then the DNR. Kudos to ya'll in Iowa. Keep it up!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Lance Pardee said:


> They say that we, Iowan's, are doing a better job of deer management on our own, as hunters, than the states that make it law. That is the main reason that Iowa hasn't implemented a buck restriction. I know that a lot of hunters are shootin' does instead of the little brush racks.


I think you are under the impression that the Midwestern states management is geared towards trophy animals. When it is entirely the opposite, the state is out to manage a population. If you want quality bucks you and the land owners that border your property must come to an agreement of some sort. When you have guys shooting does instead of small bucks you are somewhat initiating what earn a buck comes down to. Not that shooting does is bad, the closer the buck to doe ratio the more quality bucks you will see.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Is that a picture from the 2004 hunting season? A friend of mine thought that he had seen it a couple of years ago.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

wow  i would shoot at everyone of those.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Good luck hunting IA for deer. What is it? $350 if you can draw a tag in the lottery. I'm suprised MN hasn't tried suing them yet!!! HAHA :run:


----------



## PSEBabyG (Jan 7, 2005)

I grew up bowhunting Jackson County and clinto county Iowa. I have seen my share of quality bucks. I have also missed my share of wall hangers. I am under the hunting idea that it is ok to swallow a tag. I hunt for the enjoyment of being in the woods, not the taking of animals. I do keep going back because of the possibility of getting that monster. I can relate to these guys in Iowa, I would venture and say that those are pretty average bucks in that neck of the woods. Great picture though!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> What is it? $350 if you can draw a tag in the lottery. I'm suprised MN hasn't tried suing them yet!!! HAHA


"Lawsuit joke" has again officially been dusted off.
There are some dandy deer, nice pic.. :thumb: It is a whole different ball game with corn fields and thick cover to help allow the deer to mature, but managing the heard is definately a combined effort with neighboring landowners like backwater mentioned. Some areas around here are broken up so small (20-40 acres) that you can have 3 different landowners hunting within 300 yds from each other, (with the hilly terrain can still be a safe distance) in some cases probably closer, and if bucks are going to get big all 3 landowners have to have the same minimums. It doesn't do any good if you let a deer go through only to hear five shots after it's crossed the fence. There is a lot of talk about QUALITY these days compared to years ago when gangs bragged more about the numbers, (owe the landowner $100.00 if you shoot anything under the size limit is one example I've heard about.) and I like the earn a buck system Wisc. has, it keeps some of their pressure away from Minn... :lol: On the other side of it:

Sorry, but forks and basket six pointers will not be quality racks the next year, especially forks, I don't mean to sound critical of a great pic. and season, but in my opinion it was a waste to shoot that many nice deer in one season in a small area. Some of those racks in the pic. HAD great potential, and if the area is well managed which it looks like it is,(except 14 buck tags?) all the more reason to believe that some of the smaller bucks taken would have made it through this years season and would have kept growing.


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

Damn them are some nice bucks 8) :sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow...id be fine with shooting one 4 pointer for the season...Lucky dogs.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Well, atleast I don't have to clean all of those....Good golly miss molly


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Jeez those are nice lookin deer!!  I wish i could see some like that here in MN.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Those guys in Iowa will shoot anything.Come up here where the monsters live.LOL. :beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow i am soooooo jealous


----------

